# Icd for comparison x-ray



## bmcampbell (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello,
If a Dr. orders an x-ray of the left thumb (reason for encounter) and takes a comparison x-ray of the right thumb. What ICD-10 code should be used for the right thumb x-ray if there is no complaint?
Thanks!​


----------

